# dry erase markers - who knew?



## paradox

I feel like such an idiot. For years I have used a magnetic dry erase board stuck to my fridge to keep chore lists, notes, reminders, for kids to draw on etc etc. Mine is finally starting to get grungy so I was online looking for another and in my poking around I saw a stainless steel erase board and thought - wait - my fridge is stainless...

So I searched for "are dry erase markers safe for stainless steel" and found an article about 10 ways to use dry erase markers. 

http://www.sisterswhocan.com/2013/02/10-every-day-uses-for-dry-erase-markers/

So yes, I can write directly on my fridge - there was never any need to have the stupid board. :doh:

I can also leave notes about laundry directly on the washer or dryer - who knew? I can leave notes on my glass door ("be back in 30 minutes"). I can leave reminders on the kids bathroom mirror - "brush your teeth!". I can write snarky notes on car windows and shower doors :nono:. You can date your plastic re-useable containers when you put them in the fridge or freezer. I can even write "lower seat when done" on the underneath of the toilet seat!

Why did any of this never occur to me? Anyone else feeling a bit ditsy after reading this?


----------



## DEKE01

My dry erase board stains pretty bad when I leave writing on there for months. Maybe stainless steel and porcelain wont stain as bad, but I suggest you mark them in some out of the way place and leave it for a few weeks to see how easy it is to clean. It will probably be fine, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## paradox

DEKE01 said:


> My dry erase board stains pretty bad when I leave writing on there for months. Maybe stainless steel and porcelain wont stain as bad, but I suggest you mark them in some out of the way place and leave it for a few weeks to see how easy it is to clean. It will probably be fine, but better safe than sorry.


I never leave anything on the board more than a day or two. But yes, I do always test stuff on an "inconspicuous area"


----------



## bajiay

I do this stuff all the time. To get the marker off I just use a little bit of wet cleanser on a sponge to scrub it off with. 
Dollar tree has dry erase markers!


----------



## Molly Mckee

Rubbing alcohol will clean the dry erase board, even if you grab the wrong marker!


----------



## huzzyjr

I have a cheap dry erase board that none of the markers would come completely off, so started using Mr clean magic erasers it removes anything.


----------



## paradox

huzzyjr said:


> so started using Mr clean magic erasers it removes anything.


Love those - they are amazing! After they came out I kept saying they needed to make a mop head like that for all the shoe marks and finally one day they did! Much better than crawling around with the hand held version.


----------



## backwoods

Our little kids mistook a permanant marker for a dry erase marker and wrote all over the dry erase board. Alcohol took it right off along with the remnants of old dry erase marker. I've been afraid to write on my frig with dry erase pens, it's white and can't imagine alcohol being good for the finish.
I just spent the last hour scrubbing a combo of crayon, dry erase, permanent marker, & ink pen off their bedroom walls and my tv armoire, which is pine. They got into older daughter's "art supplies box" and had a field day with them. UGH


----------



## mollyenholm

A versatile product like WD-40 can condition surfaces and perform thorough cleaning, including getting rid of the stickiest grime, grease, and stains.


----------

